
Howard Marks: ‘I Doubt Computers Can Do What the Very Best Investors Do’ - jpamata
https://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2018/06/19/howard-marks-i-doubt-computers-can-do-what-the-very-best-investors-do/
======
PaulHoule
The very best investors could tell you what they do but then they'd have to
kill you...

